# DVC Member wanted to check availability



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a trip to Orlando planned for this coming winter, but it's likely to be a tough week for a DVC exchange---it starts on the Princess Half weekend, so checking in on 2/24, 2/25, or 2/26/17. I do not have any flexibility about when I go---it has to be that week, but I can check in on any day that weekend.

I am not an owner, so I can't check internal availability.  Can anyone check to see if there are full weeks left in 1BRs at any of the DVC resorts for any of those days on an internal booking? If they are already gone (and they might be) they can't be deposited, so I'd like to start making backup plans now. 

I've had well-seasoned OGSes running for any resort, any of those dates, but did not match the most recent deposit, which extended into March.


----------



## Gracey (Aug 17, 2016)

Checking in on 2/24 there is 1 bedroom availability at ssr, okw, akl, vwl

I will check other dates


----------



## Gracey (Aug 17, 2016)

Feb. 25th has 1 bedrooms@ ssr, okw, akl, bwv.

Feb 26th has ssr, okw, akl, blt.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks. Those were seven night availabilities, not just one night, right?


----------



## Gracey (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes all 7 nights


----------



## Rob562 (Aug 19, 2016)

Would someone be willing to check availability for a Studio at either SSR or OKW from 10/23/16-10/30/16? (Or which dates within that range are available, since I realize it's Food & Wine and inventory will be thin). 

We already have a 1-BR at SSR through RCI, but now have friends thinking about joining us. I don't want to offer them DVC point rental as an option only to discover there isn't anything once we start down that road.

-Rob


----------



## m4travels (Aug 19, 2016)

Rob562 said:


> Would someone be willing to check availability for a Studio at either SSR or OKW from 10/23/16-10/30/16? (Or which dates within that range are available, since I realize it's Food & Wine and inventory will be thin).
> 
> We already have a 1-BR at SSR through RCI, but now have friends thinking about joining us. I don't want to offer them DVC point rental as an option only to discover there isn't anything once we start down that road.
> 
> -Rob



SSR - Currently only Oct 26 available in a studio
OKW - No studio availability

Michael


----------



## Rob562 (Aug 19, 2016)

m4travels said:


> SSR - Currently only Oct 26 available in a studio
> OKW - No studio availability
> 
> Michael



LOL, thanks. Guess we aren't going that route. 

-Rob


----------

